# Who here has tried/tied ARTIFICIAL spawn sacs? (with PICS!)



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I was at walmart last night and noticed some *EXUDE eggs *that looked extremely similar to chinook eggs when I hit them with orange cure. I got an idea that it might actually work if I tied some into artificial spawn sacs and used them under a float just as I use the real thing. So, I tied some up and they look pretty darn real. I figured that if the spawn sac is coming down stream, the fish will just react and take it in the short time opportunity that it has. I am of course, going to try both this weekend just incase my idea doens't work. Do you have an opinion on this or any comments (positive) that you would like to share? 
























Sorry for the poor resolution, these were taken with the only camera I had on hand which was my phone.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

may woirk, I know they work well floated under a bobber as a single egg.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

i personally never had much luck with sacks. i do much better with a 1 or 2 egg pattern.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I have taken "gooey Bobs" from many a stomach.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

I have never tried them tied in netting. But I will say from my fly fishing experience that steelhead will take a single egg fly. Put two and two together, and you will hook a few chromers.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I gave it a try and had a bunch of lookers that came right up to the bag and then swam away. The fish were only hitting on the real thing.


----------



## FISH BUM (Oct 15, 2009)

:idea:
Obviously rubber eggs don't have much scent. But, neither does yarn and that works. If you're going to try the rubber cluster tied in a bag, you might try just treading them on the hook to look like a cluster without the bag.
I often will thread a couple different sized rubber eggs on the line just above the hook on a real spawn bag. I've caught a lot of steelies doing that but my guess is it had nothing to do with the rubber eggs! They may have functioned as an attraction, but my guess that wasn't the case either. Really, it's all the opinion and attitude of the person trying different things as to the success of the idea. As long as you catch fish it does't matter.....so give it a try!


----------



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

Ran out of skein about 7 days ago and tried some plastic 3 egg and multiclusters. No luck- ended up getting 2 in the mouth hook ups on chartreuse yarn earlier this week. IMHO the kings hit chartreuse yarn because it looks like a chinook fry (see earlier post "What is this?"). There is a fly pattern called the Antron Tiger that looks a lot like a chinook parr- any thoughts?? Need some fresh fish in the Betsie - lots of dark fish.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

> IMHO the kings hit chartreuse yarn because it looks like a chinook fry


:lol::lol:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

DO the Kings hit the chartreuse yarn...or does it hit them?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

boppa said:


> IMHO the kings hit chartreuse yarn because it looks like a chinook fry.


 Not a whole lot of chinook fry in the river this time of year........... Maybe in April. Not now.


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

sounds like someone trying to make them bite


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

If you can try soaking them sacs you tied in some of the juice from loose spawn if you have some in a container. That may make the difference if they can smell the natural scent. As far as the yarn thing, I don't think they really hit anything out of hunger in the rivers, its either out of anger or defense. Only weapon they have is their mouth and teeth. And as mentioned, the king fry, is still in the frying stage, over easy.:lol: .jmo.


----------

